
Once, I was the fake Steve Jobs. Fixing it now - mamoriamohit
https://blog.reprime.io/what-is-reflect-372ac46218ba#.6l0rtc4ob
======
mamoriamohit
Excerpt: \--- It took us several months and a bank balance of three-digits to
realize the problem — the fake Steve Jobs — me. You think I didn’t know about
Lean Startup and all that on Seth Godin’s blog? I did. But wasn’t I supposed
to be the one to whom the rules of the world doesn’t apply? The one beyond the
rules? The one who was supposed to break the rules to make the world a better
place?

